# new hedgie advice



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm planning to adopt a baby hedgehog and I've read both the care guides by West Coast Hedgies (whom I adore) and Dreamflower Meadows (recommended to me by WC Hedgies), as well as done some research on forums and such on my own but I had a few additional questions. 
1. Can I keep the overhead fan on in the room where the hedgie is or would that be considered to be a draft? 
2. I know a hedgie cage should never be in direct sunlight but could the cage be placed in front of a window with curtain closed? I have the digital thermometer to monitor the temperature.
3. At lights out, is it okay for me to still use my laptop or would that little light bother him?
4. 30mintues is the min bonding time daily but what is the maximum? 
5. While I'm waiting for him to uncurl in my lap is it okay for me to read, surf the web, watch tv on low etc? And if he's just settling on my lap during the bonding time can I still read and give him time to explore on his own?
6. Lastly I've always heard never to use gloves with a hedgie but the care guide from dreamflower meadows recommended it? (link:http://www.dreamflowermeadows.com/hedgehoggeneralcare.htm) it's under the handling section

Thank you all so much in advance


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

1. Draft typically refers to a cold draft. Air circulating through the cage is not a problem unless it is cold air. Don't have the air conditioner blowing into the cage, but a fan circulating air that's room temperature shouldn't be a problem, but do keep an eye on the temp of the cage, if it dips too low with the fan on, then don't use it.

2. The direct sunlight rule is because cages have a tendency to bake similar to the way a car bakes in direct sunlight. A curtain may or may not alleviate this, it depends on the type of curtain. is the area in front of the curtain extra warm, if so, don't place them here, if it's the same temp as the rest of the room, you should be fine, but again, monitor the cage temperature closely for a while to be sure.

3. Laptop light should be fine. Lights out doesn't mean pitch black, it means time to be awake for a hedgehog. In their natural environment they have light from the moon, and stars. 

4. Bonding time maximums depend entirely on the hedgie. I have hedgies that can be out all day and be completely chill. And I have one in particular that gets stressed easily. If your hedgehog is being stressed by being out then limit the time and slowly extend it as they become more and more relaxed with you. 

5. Doing other things is fine while they uncurl. Just be calm and stationary, If you have a hedgie bag it's particularly easy to do.

6. Gloves can definitely be used. They're not recommended because they put a barrier between you and your hedgehog, but sometimes you really don't want to pick up that huffing ball of spikes with bare hands. A lot of people use the gloves to pick them up and then put them in their lap and take off the gloves. Some people prefer to use a square of fleece to protect their hands or even an old t-shirt of theirs. The gloves don't hurt the hedgie though, so don't be worried about that.

Good luck! Becoming a new hedgie owner is a mix of terrifying and exciting. You're doing it right by asking questions!


----------



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

DesertHedgehogs said:


> 1. Draft typically refers to a cold draft. Air circulating through the cage is not a problem unless it is cold air. Don't have the air conditioner blowing into the cage, but a fan circulating air that's room temperature shouldn't be a problem, but do keep an eye on the temp of the cage, if it dips too low with the fan on, then don't use it.
> 
> 2. The direct sunlight rule is because cages have a tendency to bake similar to the way a car bakes in direct sunlight. A curtain may or may not alleviate this, it depends on the type of curtain. is the area in front of the curtain extra warm, if so, don't place them here, if it's the same temp as the rest of the room, you should be fine, but again, monitor the cage temperature closely for a while to be sure.
> 
> ...


wow thank you so much for all the great advice! I really appreciate it!

I just brought my new baby home Saturday and I've noticed his poops have been a little runny. Not diarrhea but very mushy. Is this okay because he's just nervous with the change?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It's possible it's stress. Did you change his food when you brought him home or have you given him any treats? His tummy could just be adjusting.

That's all I can think of, but maybe someone else can weigh in with other possibilities. Congrats on your new little one!


----------



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

abbys said:


> It's possible it's stress. Did you change his food when you brought him home or have you given him any treats? His tummy could just be adjusting.
> 
> That's all I can think of, but maybe someone else can weigh in with other possibilities. Congrats on your new little one!


No I made sure to keep him on the food she was feeding him and i haven't added any new treats either. I'll keep an eye on him and watch for changes.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's likely just stress. The other possible cause is if the water source has changed from the breeder's house to yours, if you're not in the same city or something like that. A water change can upset their system a bit too. It should clear up in a few days though if it's one of those two - if it continues until the weekend or next week, it might be good to go in for a vet visit. You may also want to schedule a well-pet visit for in a couple/few weeks too, so you and your new baby can meet your vet and see how everyone does before there's a problem.

Also, with the light question - You'll have to see what he does. There's actually a lot of hedgehogs that won't come out of their igloo if there's even a little bit of light, or won't run on their wheel. He may or may not be bothered by a bit of laptop light, so you'll have to judge for yourself based on his behavior. He is a baby and will sleep a LOT though, so that may make it confusing. It probably won't hurt, but just a heads up.


----------



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> It's likely just stress. The other possible cause is if the water source has changed from the breeder's house to yours, if you're not in the same city or something like that. A water change can upset their system a bit too. It should clear up in a few days though if it's one of those two - if it continues until the weekend or next week, it might be good to go in for a vet visit. You may also want to schedule a well-pet visit for in a couple/few weeks too, so you and your new baby can meet your vet and see how everyone does before there's a problem.
> 
> Also, with the light question - You'll have to see what he does. There's actually a lot of hedgehogs that won't come out of their igloo if there's even a little bit of light, or won't run on their wheel. He may or may not be bothered by a bit of laptop light, so you'll have to judge for yourself based on his behavior. He is a baby and will sleep a LOT though, so that may make it confusing. It probably won't hurt, but just a heads up.


Oh there was a definite water change I assume. He got water in the NC mountains and now he's in SC, that makes sense.
Yeah he is a baby so I expect him to mostly eat, poop, and sleep. He has a flying saucer wheel but i plan to order him a Carolina storm wheel soon. Also, I've mentioned this a few times and I'm just so confused/worried. Some of the toys i got him apparently have catnip inside, is that safe? Two breeders told me yes and someone said no?


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

No for the catnip ~ but you can easily slit some of the seam and take out the catnip. It is usually just a pinch and it's loose mixed in with the stuffing. Then just re-sew the seam up.


----------



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

momIImany said:


> No for the catnip ~ but you can easily slit some of the seam and take out the catnip. It is usually just a pinch and it's loose mixed in with the stuffing. Then just re-sew the seam up.


would washing them in the washer twice and going through the dryer take care of it?


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

momIImany said:


> Nope


almighty. thank you  why is it bad?


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

It's still bad because unless the washer dissolves the catnip, there will always be an odor from the toy. Hedgehog's noses are very sensitive to smells.


----------



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

momIImany said:


> It's still bad because unless the washer dissolves the catnip, there will always be an odor from the toy. Hedgehog's noses are very sensitive to smells.


okay thank you so much for letting me know


----------



## RushStrife (Mar 4, 2013)

when I put a alittle stuff animal inside my cage with Star, I won one out of a crane game. Star cuddled with it for awhile. then pretty much ignored it. So it does not get much attention right now.


----------



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

RushStrife said:


> when I put a alittle stuff animal inside my cage with Star, I won one out of a crane game. Star cuddled with it for awhile. then pretty much ignored it. So it does not get much attention right now.


I put a chewie stuffed animal in for Chai. I don't really know if he uses it or not but I find poop on it every day or so haha


----------



## RushStrife (Mar 4, 2013)

I am glad he is using it, Chai. Sounds like a very sweet little boy.

the Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel (CSBW) is a good wheel, its very slient, but it needs to be angeling right for your little one or they can slip off, Star (Rescue Albino) loves her Comfort wheel I got for her, and is just starting to get on the CSBW. 

The last few days of Cocoa's (Adopted Chocolate and new mommy of 4) Pregnancy She was running around from wheel to wheel! and couldnt sit still. 

And little hazel (A Rescue Chocolate) is getting used to running on the wheels. 

I was actually looking at the UFO wheel. Does Chai seem to like it? I kinda like the idea of it because it looks like a more natural running style. From the breeder I got my little Cocoa from she put a few toy trucks in the cages for some other toy idea's I use are cat balls. I have 1 with alittle bell inside it, and some that all soft. Star loves to walk around with a toliet paper tub on her head and trap the balls in there, or move them to her food dish.


----------

